# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  CISCO & myHOL TV setup

## vickaval

Μηπως έχει καποιος configuration για CISCO 800 κατα προτίμηση 887 για HOL TV.?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## atux_null

θα πρέπει να φτιάξεις άλλο ένα subinterface στο atm  με το αντίστοιχο pvc έστω 8/37
interface ATM0.3 point-to-point
 pvc 8/37
 !
 bridge-group 2
 bridge-group 2 spanning-disabled

----------


## vickaval

ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια.
θα πειραματιστώ λιγο και θα επανέλθω

----------


## Ingenius

Πρέπει να εφαρμόσεις και qos από πλευράς του Cisco γιατί το priority που έχει δώσει στο VC ο πάροχος από μόνο του δε φτάνει. Θα έχεις σπασίματα στην εικόνα αν κατεβάζεις πχ κάποιο μεγάλο άρχείο  :Wink:

----------


## vickaval

> Πρέπει να εφαρμόσεις και qos από πλευράς του Cisco γιατί το priority που έχει δώσει στο VC ο πάροχος από μόνο του δε φτάνει. Θα έχεις σπασίματα στην εικόνα αν κατεβάζεις πχ κάποιο μεγάλο άρχείο


Ακόμα δεν έχω καταφέρει να το κάνω να δουλέψει ... Θα εκτιμούσα λίγη βοηθεια παραπάνω .. Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να δώσει κομμάτι config? ευχαριστώ

- - - Updated - - -




> Πρέπει να εφαρμόσεις και qos από πλευράς του Cisco γιατί το priority που έχει δώσει στο VC ο πάροχος από μόνο του δε φτάνει. Θα έχεις σπασίματα στην εικόνα αν κατεβάζεις πχ κάποιο μεγάλο άρχείο


Ακόμα δεν έχω καταφέρει να το κάνω να δουλέψει ... Θα εκτιμούσα λίγη βοηθεια παραπάνω .. Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να δώσει κομμάτι config? ευχαριστώ

----------

